# A bucketload of exhausting symptoms with no real clue



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds like an anxiety/panic disorder. I have ALL of your symptoms & thought the same thing "Something must be wrong!" and when I went to my doctor she diagnosed me with anxiety. I didn't even think I had it but she explained I had been having panic attacks which was causing insomnia and tension in my body. She put me on a mild anti-anxiety medicine and I modified my diet which helped a lot. I hope you can figure out what's wrong but my advice is to look into the anxiety/panic aspect if you haven't already. A lot of people (myself included) carry stress in their shoulders and throat which could be why you are feeling tightness there. Good luck, OP!


----------



## Allosy (Jul 28, 2016)

You should try getting some exams done.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

No doctor at all, but except psychosomatic symptoms from anxiety(which sounds very possible, and doesn't mean that you are imagining things, if you feel pain there is pain, just from a different source), possibly some electrolyte imbalance? did the doctor check for that(bloodtest)? can affect the heart, nerves, bloating, and worsen anxiety among other things. I don't know if excessive tea-drinking might possibly flush out a bit too much salts. Generally, if drinking too much fluid, and not salts, the body might have a bit of trouble getting the water though the system. Too much salts is bad for the body, but so is too little(and salts is not just sodium, but also calcium, potassium, magnesium...). The other bloodtest-able thing is nutrients that help transport oxygen, iron, b-vitamins etc.

But I agree with the advice to try to cut down on the caffeine(some people don't seem to be affected by it at all anxietywse, but it is worth a try), I used to have panic attacks, and when I noticed the connection to having drunk coffee, it helped tremendously(I continued to drink coffee, but much more moderately, and not when I was about to do something stressful). Breathing is another thing, but if breathing deeper, it should also be slower, as otherwise you increase oxygen, and that is the opposite of what you want if a panic attack is luring on you.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

@MaggieMay
Thank you. I've completed the neuroleptics and tranqs course lately. While it certainly aided in managing anxiety, it never rooted out the problem. @attic


> No doctor at all, but except psychosomatic symptoms from anxiety(which sounds very possible, and doesn't mean that you are imagining things, if you feel pain there is pain, just from a different source), possibly some electrolyte imbalance? did the doctor check for that(bloodtest)? can affect the heart, nerves, bloating, and worsen anxiety among other things. I don't know if excessive tea-drinking might possibly flush out a bit too much salts. Generally, if drinking too much fluid, and not salts, the body might have a bit of trouble getting the water though the system. Too much salts is bad for the body, but so is too little(and salts is not just sodium, but also calcium, potassium, magnesium...). The other bloodtest-able thing is nutrients that help transport oxygen, iron, b-vitamins etc.


Those are actually what I never did. I should look into that.

Last two days in fact were particularly bad.
Another thing I noticed is I seem to belch a lot, or get urges to do so, and sometimes have to actually force it out - as though my esophagus closes down and doesn't let the air out. Feelings resembling arrhythmia seem to actually originate elsewhere, and there is heartburn too. Throat fluttering was also stronger during this time.
Maybe I should look into GERD or something like that being the main cause of all this.


----------



## EyesOpen (Apr 3, 2013)

Witch of Oreo said:


> @*MaggieMay*
> Thank you. I've completed the neuroleptics and tranqs course lately. While it certainly aided in managing anxiety, it never rooted out the problem.
> @*attic*
> 
> ...



I have GERD. I have chest fluttering feelings, weird things that feel like heart palpitations - so bad it once gave me a full blown panic attack where I thought I was having a heart attack. I've since been able to just tell myself "it's just your stomach/esophagus" and move on. I do not have actual noticeable heartburn but I often feel acid in my throat in the mornings (been better since I've improved my diet). I also have fatigue often and things like that. The weird feeling in the throat, too (has also improved with diet). I even get a cough after I eat often. I googled a lot about GERD with all this or came upon GERD often when googling my symptoms. Many have similar symptoms - very possible that you have it.

I did go to the doc and started medication ( a few years ago). The meds gave me other digestive issues that were unpleasant for me so I stopped taking it. I probably should go back and find a different med that might agree with me better, apparently it's not good to leave untreated. Of course, diet changes are supposed to help a lot too. Anyway, yeah..definitely something to look into!


----------

